# [solved]Unable to mount further devices

## 118947

hi!

I'm new to Gentoo, and sofar am enjoying myself.

I did a fresh install, during which I compiled a custom kernel.

Now my problem is, that I cannot mount any disks or floppys.

When I try mounting  them I get (example for /dev/hdb1):

```

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

I did include vfat filesystem support in the kernel (the disks are all fat32)

but as I cannot mount a floppy disk formated with ext3 I guess thats not my problem.

Now the disks work (under windows) and always worked with ububntu (from my pre gentoo times).

Help!?  :Question: Last edited by 118947 on Thu Sep 22, 2005 1:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vinky

to get my vfat usbstick to work I had to enable 2 options in the kernel

in the kernel-setup:

file systems --->

      Native language support --->

            <*>codepage 437 (united states, canada)

            <*> NLS ISO 8859-1 (latin1: Western European Languages)

and save the config and recompile the kernel and install it

----------

## 118947

I think you pushed me in the rigth direction!

I''l recompile my kernel and let you know.

If I'm not very much mistaken, I fiddled with the default codepage setting...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## 118947

I finally got round to recompiling, and it of course works now!

Consider this one solved!  :Laughing: 

----------

## vinky

If it´s solved then please put  solved in the subject of the original post

----------

